# Anyone take advantage of tax refund time to purchase props??



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll be getting a decent return this year and me and my wife plan on spending a little bit on Halloween props once some bills and responsible adult stuff gets paid hehe.. Anyone else that get refunds back ever get the prop shop fever?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I spent a portion of mine on materials. Can't wait for a warm sunny day to start building.


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh yeah. The w-2's showed up on Friday, and my list for Lowes showed up on Saturday.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

i usually buy something for prop making whether tools or material with part of the tax refund


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

For the past three years we have been spending the tax refunds for paying bills. Hoping this year might be different and we could spend it on ourselves. We'll see.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Two years ago I bought a werewolf oversize costume for a mascot for my yard haunt. And last year a bit of it went to my Skulltronix. Sadly this year, I have to spend it all on home improvements.


----------



## bloodymaniac (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh yeah 2 new fog machines and building materials are on my list. I need plexy glass and a projector for a walking ghost hologram in my graveyard


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

Nah. We're stockpiling returns for some home improvements later on down the road.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't know what a refund is.They have the nerve to say I owe them GRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

We are using ours to go to Transworld. I might pick up stuff at Lowe's. I spend more at the hardware stores than anywhere else. Most Halloween sites don't have 2012 stuff out yet, and I really want to see what is new. 

My husband and I have a container that we throw all of our change in. I try not to use change any time I use cash. Last year, we cashed it in in September, and it was $299.75. (Of all the times not to have a quarter.) That softens the Halloween blow a little.


----------

